# Running a natural gas line



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2009)

if allowable in your area, plastic is best and used now in California almost always. green polyvinyl coated pipe is next best, and much easier if you have not ever welded the plastic unions. Just be sure to tape the joints w/10mil tape as tight as you can get it. Many areas you are required to be certified to use the plastic.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

this is a five year old thread.


----------

